# Boats of Shame



## Classic30

I thought it might be neat to start a thread on projects you have seen that by simple neglect have become embarrasing messes for their anonymous owners.

Just post a pic and a short message:

This guy loves the land so much.. grass cockpit mats, anyone??


----------



## Sapperwhite

Didn't Hoffa propose planting some turf on his decks?


----------



## Sapperwhite

need i say more?


----------



## Iflyka200s

Catalina thru hull...  (and I own a Catalina)


----------



## lbdavis

Sapperwhite said:


> need i say more?


What happened with this dude? Can someone point me towards this thread - I couldn't find it.

Don't mean to divert what should be a very entertaining thread.


----------



## Classic30

Well if I don't do it, someone else probably will... 

Here's a picture of a MacGregor on the Gippsland Lakes:









..but at least this one is sailing!!  ..and given that there was absolutely *no wind*, I do wonder why.

Perhaps he saw us coming and wanted to put on a good show of it??


----------



## bubb2

30 + years ago, I built a Y-Flyer in shop class. After 20 years of neglect I had to take a chain saw to her and she went in a bond fire.


----------



## Classic30

bubb2 said:


> 30 + years ago, I built a Y-Flyer in shop class. After 20 years of neglect I had to take a chain saw to her and she went in a bond fire.


Hmmm.. shame you didn't take a photo!


----------



## bubb2

Hartley18 said:


> Hmmm.. shame you didn't take a photo!


I got a old black and white Polaroid of her some place. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

These are from around my anchorage.


----------



## Sapperwhite

What exactly is this dude fending off?



SVDistantStar said:


> These are from around my anchorage.


edit:
nice boot stripe


----------



## Classic30

Interesting that the outboard bracket is down.. An extra fend-off?

Maybe it held an outboard at one stage, but someone else wanted it??


----------



## MysticGringo

This topic is making me sad.


----------



## hertfordnc

lbdavis said:


> What happened with this dude? Can someone point me towards this thread - I couldn't find it.


I created a google news alert for "David Vann" back when he first got our attention. I stopped getting alerts shortly after his aborted departure. I'm pretty sure the whole adventure is about dead.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Never was a motor on that boat. It used to be in a marina where it was a liveaboard. It sits about a foot lower in the water now.


----------



## MIKEMCKEE

Now there's a real good use of finders, I guess he didn't anyone bouncing into his lovely boat and ruffing up his gel coat, and I really love the moss growing up the anchor line. A real eye catcher..

Chief


----------



## sailingdog

Considering his faulty aka design lead to a failure in 6-8' seas... he went back and is trying to "re-fit" the boat and said he'd be attempting this again in December.


----------



## camaraderie

Here's Vann's final blog in Esquire:
The Tin Can Blog - David Vann's Epic Journey Around the World - Esquire

BTW...would the Cheese Scow and "captain" reid qualify for this thread?


----------



## Boasun

hertfordnc said:


> I created a google news alert for "David Vann" back when he first got our attention. I stopped getting alerts shortly after his aborted departure. I'm pretty sure the whole adventure is about dead.


He didn't last but a couple hundred miles. The outrigger on one side broke off in moderate seas.


----------



## CaptKermie

Hartley18 said:


> Well if I don't do it, someone else probably will...
> 
> Here's a picture of a MacGregor on the Gippsland Lakes:
> 
> View attachment 1767
> 
> 
> ..but at least this one is sailing!!  ..and given that there was absolutely *no wind*, I do wonder why.
> 
> Perhaps he saw us coming and wanted to put on a good show of it??


MacGregors can ghost along in the lightest puffs when they are empty of ballast and even so with ballast. Personally I'd be running the iron genny in such light air. Ahh  the versatility of a MacGregor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER




----------



## TSOJOURNER

The last picture in that set is a 1966 Columbia that i managed to raise and keep afloat for about 6 months before it gave up and sunk in deeper water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This one sank, was raised, sank again, raised again and then got cut up for scrap.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This boat has been salvaged and is floating again with a dry bilge, and can be yours for the low sum of $10,000. Has decorative oyster shells along one side.


































As for this boat, i just dont know.

















Ive got more and they are coming.


----------



## Classic30

You've got to be kidding!!  

That nice old wooden thing with the stupid rig has a sunken plastic something right behind it! Where on earth do you find all this - "Boat Cemetery" or something?!?  

Must be a wonderful place for spare parts shopping at float-away prices. Hmm.. I need a new pulpit for the Hartley - maybe I should visit!


----------



## cnc33voodoo

Hartley18 said:


> Well if I don't do it, someone else probably will...
> 
> Here's a picture of a MacGregor on the Gippsland Lakes:
> 
> View attachment 1767
> 
> 
> ..but at least this one is sailing!!  ..and given that there was absolutely *no wind*, I do wonder why.
> 
> Perhaps he saw us coming and wanted to put on a good show of it??


one of these motored by me yesterday.
my wife was like "wtf is that ?".i couldnt find words to explain.


----------



## wind_magic

Boasun said:


> He didn't last but a couple hundred miles. The outrigger on one side broke off in moderate seas.


Is that bad ? 

Boats shouldn't have training wheels on them in the first place ...


----------



## Danny33

There are some nice looking rides out there !

Why so low in the water ?


----------



## sailaway21

DistantStar lives in Boat Purgatory. He stays very busy deciding which ones will go to which afterlife. (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

well this is the perfect time to post pics of my newly acquired heap, she's been sitting for about 5 years now.

great teak and lifelines








welcome aboard, note the lovely fungus and mildew colonies
















this looks like trouble








starboard bulkhead
















In the previous owners defense, he ended up having a severe heart condition which left him unable to maintain the boat. He gave it to us free of charge.
The boat has been thoroughly cleaned, I do not have any pictures of it now because my camera broke, except from these below. Also, we got the yanmar started today, fired right up after cleaning out the tank and throwing some new batteries in her.


----------



## merttan

I should show pics of my boat  The previous owner neglected many repairs by covering them... Good thing I bought the boat so cheap  This "learning boat" should help me understand what I would deal with on a cared bigger boat once I move up


----------



## Stillraining

82saber said:


> In the previous owners defense, he ended up having a severe heart condition which left him unable to maintain the boat. He gave it to us free of charge.
> The boat has been thoroughly cleaned, I do not have any pictures of it now because my camera broke, except from these below. *Also, we got the yanmar started today, fired right up after cleaning out the tank and throwing **some new batteries in her*.


Yep Iv said it before in posts... Diesels are not as prone to seize up from non use as gas engines due to the oil content of diesel fuel... I have a diesel truck with a Jimmy 671 I start every 6 or 7 years rather it neededs it or not...... same fuel too..cant drive it any way the mice have eaten most all the wiring out of it.


----------



## wind_magic

Stillraining said:


> Yep Iv said it before in posts... Diesels are not as prone to seize up from non use as gas engines due to the oil content of diesel fuel... I have a diesel truck with a Jimmy 671 I start every 6 or 7 years rather it neededs it or not...... same fuel too..cant drive it any way the mice have eaten most all the wiring out of it.


How much wiring does it need ? Most old trucks like that you could just take a few hours to run some wire for the lights and it will run great.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Heres a couple more*









In the foreground lies a lovely old wooden tahiti ketch!









This one is now just beach art!


----------



## Sabreman

I ran across this boat in Honolulu at the Ala Moana marina. Blew me away how much stuff this guy had piled on his deck. I really loved the For Sale sign.... I wonder if he ever got any offers. I'll have to stop buy when I'm out there again in October and see if it's still there. The photo had the owner in it, so I cropped him out in the interest of privacy.

I tried to post this one last night, but it didn't take. For some reason, I can't post pictures, so here's a link....

BOAT OF SHAME - Honolulu, HI


----------



## bruceyp

*What's up?*

Why am I only getting some of the photos posted here? Some are great others don't show a link or a photo. i.e. svdistant star's messages don't show up.Is this a firewall issue because I'm at work? Our IT guys have no sense of fun!
BP


----------



## kwaltersmi

Yikes! Should we read anything into the fact that most of these pictures seem to be coming from South Carolina?


----------



## lbdavis

Sabre28, EDIT: Opps, 82Sabre. I'm a bit lisdexic.

That's quite the project. I'd love to see some "After" pics.

I'm no expert, but that mid-boom sheeting looks a little scary to me. I looks closer to the mast than the end of the boom and it is only pulling from one point.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

kwaltersmi said:


> Yikes! Should we read anything into the fact that most of these pictures seem to be coming from South Carolina?


I guess some of the really old ones could be from Hugo.


----------



## Iflyka200s

82Sabre,

I guess we'll be bumping into each other at Sailorman! Looks like a project! I wish mine was in the water... I'm gonna have to trailer sail till things turn around in the house market!

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## ausgator

Love this thread. Although, most of these shame boats are obviously abandoned. In my recent searching for a boat, I've found it amazing how many really ugly POS boats you can find in slips at marinas that should be abandoned. People are paying good money to keep a boat in a slip that obviously hasn't been out in years and isn't ever likely to see open water again. And I'm not talking about works in progress or boats that just need a little TLC, these are boats are floatsam. What's up with that?


----------



## Zanshin




----------



## ausgator

Zanshin, that post should probably be on the "close the seacock" thread too!


----------



## Zanshin

This was taken in the hurricane hole in the BVI and that boat sunk overnight - and nobody from Sunsail or Moorings or the other charter companies that pretty much have the whole bay reserved for their boats knew who owned it. And since it must have "snuck" in they didn't really seem too bothered.

I waiting for Giu to post the most recent picture of his neighbour's boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

ausgator said:


> Love this thread. Although, most of these shame boats are obviously abandoned. In my recent searching for a boat, I've found it amazing how many really ugly POS boats you can find in slips at marinas that should be abandoned. People are paying good money to keep a boat in a slip that obviously hasn't been out in years and isn't ever likely to see open water again. And I'm not talking about works in progress or boats that just need a little TLC, these are boats are floatsam. What's up with that?


A lot of the coastal communities in NC sell slips. The idea is that your vacation place is your boat and they generally have a shed on land plus maybe a pool, tennis court and/or golf course as part of the development or nearby. They have covenants, but sometimes things are tied up in probate or they are having trouble getting up with an owner or just getting the run around and are hesitant to do anything when the owner is paid up. I think some of these people haven't been there in a while and think it probably isn't that bad - it'll just need hosing down the next time they visit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

SVDistantStar, I'm pretty sure I've seen a couple of those boats you posted. I live in Mt Pleasant.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

ausgator said:


> Love this thread. Although, most of these shame boats are obviously abandoned. In my recent searching for a boat, I've found it amazing how many really ugly POS boats you can find in slips at marinas that should be abandoned. People are paying good money to keep a boat in a slip that obviously hasn't been out in years and isn't ever likely to see open water again. And I'm not talking about works in progress or boats that just need a little TLC, these are boats are floatsam. What's up with that?


A lot of the times these boats are in fact abandoned. The owners just simply stop paying for the boat and the slip, then the title gets signed over to the harbormaster. He hates having these boats, so you could make an offer for next to nothing and take one home in some cases if you'd like a nice little project.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

lbdavis said:


> Sabre28, EDIT: Opps, 82Sabre. I'm a bit lisdexic.
> 
> That's quite the project. I'd love to see some "After" pics.
> 
> I'm no expert, but that mid-boom sheeting looks a little scary to me. I looks closer to the mast than the end of the boom and it is only pulling from one point.


for whatever reason it had been modified in the past. You can still see the holes where the precious mount was. We are going to look into it, we just have not gotten to that point yet, right now we're just getting the diesel up to snuff. It also pulls from both sides.


----------



## TAK

Unwanted guests:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I got my camera out on the way to dinner Saturday night hoping the get a picture of the saddest little boat moored at the yacht club we pass by on the creek. Unfortunately it was facing the wrong direction on the way out and it was too dark on the way back. The boat is right around 20' and it's missing a chunk out of the side about 4' long and it goes from the cabin top to nearly the waterline. I don't know why it's moored, must be to hold their spot until they can get another boat. But it's been there as long as I've been down here. I have a feeling this thread might have some legs to it so I'll post the picture at a later date.


----------



## lbdavis

TAK said:


> Unwanted guests:


WINNER!!!

That boat must smell horrible.

Maybe those guests are there to "seal" some leaks. Or maybe to make a "pod" cast.

I'm here all week, try the veal.


----------



## sailingdog

Yeah, but the sealions didn't take down the mast.


----------



## djodenda

Ahh... the versatility of the Catalina 22. No wonder they've made over 15,000 of them


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I feel like this is a required link for this thread, though it seems to be a little more "upscale" than usual at the moment:

Good Old Boat - Fixer-Upper Sailboats

I think they do require that it the project actually be salvagable (you can argue that anything is, of course).


----------



## TSOJOURNER

48Dodge, you may have seen some of them since i took most of the pictures right around Charleston. I went out by Shem Creek last week but forgot my camera, theres some good ones to get pictures of over there. I dont think the camera would have survived the ride back across the harbour anyway as i took some large waves right over the bow of my skiff. 

As for the old woodie, she was in a creek off the stono river near the Stono bridge. They were storing it in the creek when it got on one side of the bank and took water in on one side. It has been raised and listed for sale on the local craigslist. It can be seen at the Bowens Island restaurant near Folly Beach. 


Yes most of those boats are abandoned. Alot of them came from Buzzards Roost marina when they closed down 2 years ago. Theres a few more in the anchorage that may be worth posting here, ill get pics next time im out at the boat.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

kwaltersmi said:


> Yikes! Should we read anything into the fact that most of these pictures seem to be coming from South Carolina?


I'm from Upstate SC, but several of my siblings have settled along the SC coast and we visit there often. After my last trip when my wife and I visited a few marinas between Charleston and Myrtle Beach, I told my wife I thought SC was a place were a lot of peoples crusing dreams come to an end. There seem to be lots of neglected (a nice way of saying apparently abandoned) boats in that area.

My theory is, SC is located just about were people figure out they've had enough. Some probably give up while heading south, deciding they've had enough. Others, having completed the fun part of the dream spending time at points south, may decide its taking too long to get back home up north. Either way it seems a lot of folks anchor their boat or shove it in a slip, get themselves home, and let their boats rot.

Its also probable that SC has weak laws regarding forcing an owner to take care of their boat (re: trash) as well. I seriously doubt I could get away with towing a boat registered to me into one of Virginia's creeks and sinking it without getting a call (or perhaps arrest warrant) from the DNR to come clean up my mess.


----------



## funsailthekeys

You win, that is a crappy boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I love this thread, I can't wait for my camera to be fixed there are TOO many boats like this in my area.

This one has some interesting rigging, and my buddy said it hasn't moved in at least ten years









And this one is not that bad yet, but we think the former owner of it (who supposedly was one crazy SOB) has passed away. I hope this boat does not fall into further disrepair, it is just so beautiful and unique looking to me. I know this is a huge picture but I wanted you all to get a look at the details of it.


----------



## kwaltersmi

82sabre - I love that second boat...reminds me of SeaWind from "And The Sea Will Tell" notoritity.


----------



## Iflyka200s

lbdavis said:


> WINNER!!!
> 
> That boat must smell horrible.
> 
> Maybe those guests are there to "seal" some leaks. Or maybe to make a "pod" cast.
> 
> I'm here all week, try the veal.


Catalina 22! It can carry 4 sea lions! (Catalina should use that as a promo) I wonder what hull # it is.. I should tell the boys at the C-22 National Assn. (somebody would try to re-build it!)


----------



## merttan

*On a second thought*

I pull my candidacy out... Mine is still afloat and at least clean


----------



## sailaway21

TAK said:


> Unwanted guests:


That's not an abandoned boat! That's CruisingDad's tow-behind reefer unit. How'd all the meat get out on deck?


----------



## Banshi

Who said man is taking away their habitat?


----------



## wind_magic

That boat is all _sealed _ up for the season, it's just on the _sea lion_ there. 

Someone should _flipper _around and _whisker _out to sea.


----------



## Faster

wind_magic said:


> That boat is all _sealed _up for the season, it's just on the _sea lion_ there.
> 
> Someone should _flipper _around and _whisker _out to sea.


Very punny..... (damn... no neg rep points anymore!!)


----------



## idealflaw

i need to bring my camera to the marina i'm at - there are some sad sad cases...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I know these aren't sailboats but I saw these in Jamaica and thought they were cool pictures. I got one pic of a little 25 that looked derelict but it was so far away you can't really tell.


----------



## TAK

One more I used to see quite a bit and still occasionally ..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Isn't that the Minnow? hehe


----------



## sailingdog

Actually, IIRC, there were three SS Minnows used in the show, only one of which is still in use.


48Dodge said:


> Isn't that the Minnow? hehe


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailingdog said:


> Actually, IIRC, there were three SS Minnows used in the show, only one of which is still in use.


OK, I'll bight (sorry - had to continue earlier pun theme - resistance was feudal  )...

Why would you need more than one prop when the boat was wrecked on shore and why would any be in use?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'm going to guess
1. The actual boat that they rode on.
2. The boat seen in the picture
3. The prop boat seen on the set


----------



## TSOJOURNER

noone else has anything?? I love this thread lets keep it goin


----------



## Faster

I posted these on a similar thread some time back:










There's actually someone apparently living on this poor old L 36:










And I'm happy to say that this one:










... was nicely and thoroughly cleaned up last weekend when we revisited that marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Faster said:


> I posted these on a similar thread some time back:
> 
> There's actually someone apparently living on this poor old L 36:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of boat is this?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stillraining

Carvel Planking would be my guess as far as construction goes...and looking at the almost vertical house structure I would guess a one off custom and most likely home built or small yard built anyway...

Irregardless...some one put a lot of blood,sweat and tears into her to build and it is sad to come across one such as this...

CharlieCobras boat could have easily fallen into less caring hands such as these...Thankkfully not...

The power boat engine compartment air intake installed in the forward hatch is a nice touch...


----------



## Stillraining

I have always been partial to Wooden Boats myself...Here is the boat I bought before Eagle Knight that Vanashed never to be found and never recieved...

Sorry for sort of Hijacking the thread...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Stillraining said:


> I have always been partial to Wooden Boats myself...Here is the boat I bought before Eagle Knight that Vanashed never to be found and never recieved...
> 
> Sorry for sort of Hijacking the thread...


you say it vanished????


----------



## Maine Sail

*Alright!!*

Alright here's mine! I saw this while Grouse hunting back in 2005 in Northern NH.

She has some special features to take note of:

#1 The plastic barrels will not suffer from galvanic corrosion

#2 The dinner bell is a very nice feature and doubles as the sole fog horn for the entire Connecticut Lakes region.

#3 The use of PVC lattice work is a very wise idea and much cheaper than Starboard plastic lumber.

#4 I think the "Big Buck" anchor needs a new rode but the anchor/antler roller is ideally situated!

#5 Seeing a the entire vessel is a giant "bumper" I'm guessing he uses those fenders to protect the fuel dock rather than the boat???

#6 The "above ground pool" boarding ladder is one way to save some money over those high priced marine stores!!

This vessel gives new meaning to the term "Red Neck Yacht Club"!!!!

BTW after seeing and photographing this we laughed so hard, and for so long, my buddy actually burst blood vessels in his eyes...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

haha, you may laugh but if that thing actually functions I bet it's a good time on the water!


----------



## Stillraining

82sabre said:


> you say it vanished????


Yep....Hired crew never showed up with her...

Still looking for her/them....Since she hadent been transfered in my name yet no criminal action could be brought against them...


----------



## Faster

82sabre said:


> Faster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these on a similar thread some time back:...
> There's actually someone apparently living on this poor old L 36:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of boat is this?
> 
> 
> 
> This is/was a strip-planked Lapworth 36. There is an owners/fan website:
> 
> L-36.Com -- Dedicated to Lapworth 36's everywhere
> 
> While this record may have been superceded, for a time, at least up to the '80s, one of these was the winningest Swiftsure Race designs on record.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Stillraining said:


> Yep....Hired crew never showed up with her...
> 
> Still looking for her/them....Since she hadent been transfered in my name yet no criminal action could be brought against them...


wow, that is unbelievable. Is there any speculation that they sank or did they just take off with your boat? You didn't lose any money on that did you? It's a shame because she looked like a beatiful boat.


----------



## sailaway21

halekai36 said:


> Alright here's mine! I saw this while Grouse hunting back in 2005 in Northern NH.
> 
> She has some special features to take note of:
> 
> #1 The plastic barrels will not suffer from galvanic corrosion
> 
> #2 The dinner bell is a very nice feature and doubles as the sole fog horn for the entire Connecticut Lakes region.
> 
> #3 The use of PVC lattice work is a very wise idea and much cheaper than Starboard plastic lumber.
> 
> #4 I think the "Big Buck" anchor needs a new rode but the anchor/antler roller is ideally situated!
> 
> #5 Seeing a the entire vessel is a giant "bumper" I'm guessing he uses those fenders to protect the fuel dock rather than the boat???
> 
> #6 The "above ground pool" boarding ladder is one way to save some money over those high priced marine stores!!
> 
> This vessel gives new meaning to the term "Red Neck Yacht Club"!!!!
> 
> BTW after seeing and photographing this we laughed so hard, and for so long, my buddy actually burst blood vessels in his eyes...


halekai,
You're new here so I'll give you a discreet hint. Mocking CruisingDad's boat-building efforts is no way to get ahead here. He's a moderator, you know?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Faster said:


> 82sabre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these on a similar thread some time back:...
> There's actually someone apparently living on this poor old L 36:
> 
> This is/was a strip-planked Lapworth 36. There is an owners/fan website:
> 
> L-36.Com -- Dedicated to Lapworth 36's everywhere
> 
> While this record may have been superceded, for a time, at least up to the '80s, one of these was the winningest Swiftsure Race designs on record.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info, those seem like neat boats
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

sailingdog said:


> Actually, IIRC, there were three SS Minnows used in the show, only one of which is still in use.


One is out in the middle of the desert off I-138 NE of Los Angeles, pass it every other weekend going home from racing.


----------



## lbdavis

82Sabre,

Where does the quote in your signature come from?

*Pratt: Sir, there's an old sayin'. "White water in the morning."
Edwards: Yes?
Pratt: That's it.*

I'd like to know and I'd like this thread to go back to the top! More bad boats people, this is great!!


----------



## Maine Sail

sailaway21 said:


> halekai,
> You're new here so I'll give you a discreet hint. Mocking CruisingDad's boat-building efforts is no way to get ahead here. He's a moderator, you know?


I agree and my apologies to CD!!

P.S. Sway you really ought to check my join date before you call me "new"... I've apparently been here a tad bit longer than you...

*sailaway21
Join Date: Sep 2006*
*Location: SW Michigan
Posts: 6420
Rep Power: 5*

*

halekai36
Join Date: Jan 2003*
*Location: Maine Coast*
*Posts: 1,063 *
*Rep Power: 7

I just don't usually post unless I have something to add...

In reality I've been here and signed up here on 3/11/2000 under my real name which I later changed to a screen name for security reasons. I can still find my old user name and join date but any posts back that far are long gone with software issues..

New...... 
 *


----------



## TSOJOURNER

lbdavis said:


> 82Sabre,
> 
> Where does the quote in your signature come from?
> 
> *Pratt: Sir, there's an old sayin'. "White water in the morning."
> Edwards: Yes?
> Pratt: That's it.*
> 
> I'd like to know and I'd like this thread to go back to the top! More bad boats people, this is great!!


Haha it's from the movie almost heroes, the last movie that Chris Farley released before his death. Pretty funny if you like that sort of thing, but my friends and I laugh every time we hear that quote.


----------



## sailaway21

halekai36 said:


> I agree and my apologies to CD!!
> 
> P.S. Sway you really ought to check my join date before you call me "new"... I've apparently been here a tad bit longer than you...
> 
> *sailaway21
> Join Date: Sep 2006*
> *Location: SW Michigan
> Posts: 6420
> Rep Power: 5*
> 
> *
> 
> halekai36
> Join Date: Jan 2003*
> *Location: Maine Coast*
> *Posts: 1,063 *
> *Rep Power: 7
> 
> I just don't usually post unless I have something to add...
> 
> In reality I've been here and signed up here on 3/11/2000 under my real name which I later changed to a screen name for security reasons. I can still find my old user name and join date but any posts back that far are long gone with software issues..
> 
> New......
> *


That was tongue-in-cheek, halekai. I know all about your join date and your lost password and I even feel like I know every electrical wire on your boat. (g) (and I'm going to now do a smart thing and quit joking around lest you think that there's a lick of seriousness in me.)


----------



## badsanta

*no owner??*



Stillraining said:


> Yep....Hired crew never showed up with her...
> 
> Still looking for her/them....Since she hadent been transfered in my name yet no criminal action could be brought against them...


You would think the PO would. Did money exchange hands? Somebody owns it. Just a thought


----------



## Maine Sail

sailaway21 said:


> That was tongue-in-cheek, halekai. I know all about your join date and your lost password and I even feel like I know every electrical wire on your boat. (g) (and I'm going to now do a smart thing and quit joking around lest you think that there's a lick of seriousness in me.)


All seriousness aside there is no serious in you... And I already knew that!!

C'mon we need more pictures of "Boats of Shame"...!


----------



## chandlerman

bruceyp said:


> Why am I only getting some of the photos posted here? Some are great others don't show a link or a photo. i.e. svdistant star's messages don't show up.Is this a firewall issue because I'm at work? Our IT guys have no sense of fun!
> BP


The IT Guys at my office block lots of stuff on the Internet, such as photo sharing, myspace, youtube, and anything else they think might eat up a lot of bandwidth, then they blame the IT Security guy, which happens to be me.

I had to wait until I was at home to view this thread for that exact reason.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

What's really annoying is when little JavaScript snippets get blocked and a page doesn't work right. I understand why it is being done; it looks like possible hijacking. But some pages use legitimate 3rd party stuff that way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Im going to get some new pics for the boats of shame. There are plenty in the anchorage where my boat is. Ill be out there today, check tonight for some new ones.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here we go with more pictures.

These 2 pics are of the same boat, guess this guy couldnt pick a colour. 

















This boat isnt too bad, save for the fact that its gutted and half full of water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

These are just sunk.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I tried buying the blue Catalina 22 about 5-6 years ago, it was in the same place then.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thats it for now. Ill be going out to a few of the other graveyards around here and get some more pics this week. Theres enough in my area to keep this thread going for along time.


----------



## Classic30

SVDistantStar said:


> Here we go with more pictures.
> 
> These 2 pics are of the same boat, guess this guy couldnt pick a colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


SV, that's a classic! 

Most people stuff their boats by neglect, but it looks like this guy did it deliberately.. Shame indeed!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ill get a shot of the decks soon. It has multi coloured decks also. Ive been taking care of that sucker for the last year now and im tired of it.


----------



## Classic30

I did post this here, but there's something about a 65' Mac that just looks all wrong... Maybe it's just not me?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

SV, just saw those 2 boats by the Wreck a couple weeks ago. Definitely fit this thread because they both could have been and once were nice little boats. I just noticed that 2-tone boat recently. I thought maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me when I passed it though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Geeze SV you are definitely leading this thread, I can't believe how many boats there are just going to waste in your area.


----------



## Faster

Hey, the two coloured boat is just a way to confuse your racing opponents.. every other tack the other guy says "Where'd that blue boat come from?".... and "where'd the yellow boat go??"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Don't forget your cameras this weekend when you're out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Faster said:


> Hey, the two coloured boat is just a way to confuse your racing opponents.. every other tack the other guy says "Where'd that blue boat come from?".... and "where'd the yellow boat go??"


It's a James bond thing - you pull into a cove, whip around and the bad guys zip right by looking for a different boat...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

48Dodge said:


> Don't forget your cameras this weekend when you're out.


Just don't take my picture. 

I am going to paint soon, and I have been removing the old waterline stripe and model name stickers and sanding some in those areas, so it looks a little more beat than usual right now. But paint is coming someday soon. Not this weekend, though - I am boating!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hopefully, I can capture a few of the boats down here in Charleston that SV has posted already. I know of a few he's missed, but I do know quite a few that he's posted. You can still find "Hugo" boats if you ride up the rivers a little bit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

If you want Boats of Shame, take a trip to Dinner Key the next time you're in Miami.

There are still wrecks from Katrina and Wilma out there, partially sunk. The most interesting, and I'll try and find a picture, is a 15' x 20' work barge that has an antique travel trailer on it. The guy's been living aboard for years, supposedly. 

Other boats I saw right after Wilma blew through included a 40-50 foot powerboat that I'd seen before. Ugly old Chris or something sedan boat. After Wilma, it was sitting keel up in the shallows. I don't mean on her side. The coach roof was flat and that boat was sitting with her keel pointing straight up! Add to that, the prop shaft hole and rudder hole had been fiberglassed over, and the thing didn't even have engines any more. 

I'll dig around and see if I can find my pictures....

Cap'n Gary
S/V Island Breeze


----------



## TSOJOURNER

48Dodge said:


> Hopefully, I can capture a few of the boats down here in Charleston that SV has posted already. I know of a few he's missed, but I do know quite a few that he's posted. You can still find "Hugo" boats if you ride up the rivers a little bit.


What's a Hugo boat?


----------



## sanctuarysam

Hurricane Hugo..hit Charleston Aug '89..wiped out some communities here in SC.


----------



## Stillraining

Hey Hartly18....be nice now...A friend of mine has one one of thoes.... and I invited him to join this site from another one so be polite please...He is a *super* guy and it is a very nice boat indeed...

Edit for spelling


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

I am a supper guy too,spaghetti and meatballs tonight


----------



## Stillraining

Cruiserwannabe said:


> I am a supper guy too,spaghetti and meatballs tonight


Heee Heee....Ya got to love that about spell check dont ya...It still cant up a guys IQ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Stillraining said:


> Heee Heee....Ya got to love that about spell check dont ya...It still cant up a guys IQ...


I heard a comedian talk about features he wanted on his phone and the one I liked best was *Caller IQ* - "Hmmm - 78 - That idiot again?" 

Oh, and thanks for the kind words on the other thred, Still...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sanctuarysam said:


> Hurricane Hugo..hit Charleston Aug '89..wiped out some communities here in SC.


Ah, alrite thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

They are pretty much gone now, but for a long time there were lots of warnings and "how-to-tell" spots on the news here about "Floyd cars" which were cars that were flooded by Hurricane Floyd a few years ago. It left standing water in much of Eastern NC that didn't recede for quite a while. A Floyd car would be the perfect thing for pulling your Hugo boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I took this picture with my grammy in 93' when I was seven, so you can tell that my fascination with this type of thing goes back a ways haha. This is in Fort Lauderdale just off Marina Mile, long gone now. I also have pictures from the boat yard that have a couple trashed mega yachts from Andrew.


----------



## beej67

halekai36 said:


>


Found an image of the owners:


----------



## lbdavis

beej67 said:


> Found an image of the owners:


OMG! That is so stupid. Doesn't this guy know how much it's going to hurt when he has to walk barefooted to get more beer?


----------



## WinterRiver

Gary1 said:


> If you want Boats of Shame, take a trip to Dinner Key the next time you're in Miami.
> 
> .... The most interesting, and I'll try and find a picture, is a 15' x 20' work barge that has an antique travel trailer on it. The guy's been living aboard for years, supposedly.
> ...
> Cap'n Gary
> S/V Island Breeze


I think this is the "boat" you're talking about:


----------



## primerate84

Does he really need the one fender on the starboard side? Is he afraid someone will scratch the plywood deck?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WinterRiver said:


> I think this is the "boat" you're talking about:


Is that boat in the background an old herreshoff leeboard ketch?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

For the pic of the guys in the pool, that power strip looks to have European plugs on it. That means its got 240v going through it. Ouch....


----------



## vabuckeye

I was sailing with sanctaurysam a couple of saturdays ago and this is what was a few slips down from his boat.......



















Not as tragic as some of the rest, but still a shame.


----------



## chandlerman

vabuckeye said:


> I was sailing with sanctaurysam a couple of saturdays ago and this is what was a few slips down from his boat.......


The owners of the boat in the next slip over (before I moved to a can) were bad about letting the cockpit fill up like that, but it would be filled with bright green algae like a swimming pool. It must have been nasty to clean off.

There generally aren't too many Boats of Shame up here on the Great Lakes, though, since we have to haul them out every winter, though decrepit hulks in boatyards are dime-a-dozen.

I got out on the water down in Galveston a couple of weeks ago on a family visit and saw several boats that would have merited inclusion here had I brought a camera with me. One of them was was in a slip that was so narrow that I don't think it was physically possible to get the boat in or out, not that it looked like they'd tried in some years.


----------



## Classic30

vabuckeye said:


> I was sailing with sanctaurysam a couple of saturdays ago and this is what was a few slips down from his boat.......


Cool!! ...an in-built swimming pool. What a great idea! 

Now if you're worried about the sharks on a hot summer day you can go swimming in your own cockpit!  

Someone obviously forgot to pull the plug out last time they were aboard. If his cockpit is clagged up like that, I wonder what the head is like? (don't answer that!)


----------



## vabuckeye

Cool!! ...an in-built swimming pool. What a great idea! 

I never thought of it like that. I figured that was only available on larger boats.

Practical, yet affordable.

I imagine with the busted hatch boards, there is a jacuzzi in the salon.

I might be getting jealous.

Jim


----------



## vabuckeye

Someone obviously forgot to pull the plug out last time they were aboard. If his cockpit is clagged up like that, I wonder what the head is like? (don't answer that!)


My Hunter (I believe the one in the picture is a Hunter) will actually fill up if I don't keep an eye on it. The covers over the drains are very small and it doesn't take alot to clog them.


----------



## RichardM

These pictures are making me ill.....


----------



## zz4gta

vabuckeye said:


> My Hunter (I believe the one in the picture is a Hunter) will actually fill up if I don't keep an eye on it. The covers over the drains are very small and it doesn't take alot to clog them.


That's one thing I never understood about cockpit drains. Why do some have a screen on them? I just have 2 holes at the end of mine. If they get clogged, I just jam something in there and they clean again. Mine are also at the rear on the transom, not on the floor though.


----------



## Classic30

zz4gta said:


> That's one thing I never understood about cockpit drains. Why do some have a screen on them? I just have 2 holes at the end of mine. If they get clogged, I just jam something in there and they clean again. Mine are also at the rear on the transom, not on the floor though.


Floor drains are often screened to stop largeish pieces of crap that might block the plumbing further down and be a maintenance nightmare to fix.

Not all boat designs suit open transom drains (like you and I have) - but they definitely are a better solution - if only because they're harder to block.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Guess what, ill be adding more pictures to this tomorrow evening. I will be out and about in my skiff tomorrow searching the local marine graveyards that i havent been to in awile. I could see a few "new" boats at one of them today.


----------



## Classic30

This'll be fun!...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

OMG, those pictures are just nasty and painful to look at. If I'm reincarnated as a sailboat, please, please, please, let me sink before I'm purchased by one of these owners!


----------



## Pamlicotraveler

Here is a fixer-upper we moored next to at City Island, NY. Actually they said a retired guy was coming around periodically to work on it. It would have been a beautiful boat in its time, but the guy must be ambitious -I think coming around every now and then might not be enough.










This is where I thought of one of my favorite songs....

Our Bach and Tschaikowsky
Is Haggard and Husky
No we're not the jet set
We're the old Chevrolet set
But ain't we got love?
(George Jones and Tammy Wynette)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Well guys, i didnt get pics today. Ended up buying a Barnett Butterfly this morning and spent all afternoon sailing it. They will come soon.

Heres one i havent posted. This is a 1975 Hunter 25 that i pulled from the marsh. Gave up on it and put it back.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*An interesting design?*










And the sad remains of the Robertson II, a lovely old wooden sailing ship, navigated onto a reef off Saturna Island


----------



## sctpc

tjvanginkel said:


> That is a loverly area where is it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Got some new pictures today. Took my skiff out for a ride behind Folly Beach SC. Got a graveyard back there.


































































I showed some pics of this boat up in a creek. Someone raised it, got it out of the creek and must have gave up on it. It used to be tied up to a dock, but it seems they gave up. 









Thats it for now. I think ive run out of boats to get pics of around here.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Gulf Islands*



sctpc said:


> tjvanginkel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a loverly area where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the Gulf Islands in the SW corner of Canada, and it is a lovely area in the summer! But don't tell anyone
Click to expand...


----------



## J36ZT

*Need I say more...*

Both boats are sunk. The boat on its side sank at its slip and was just a mast sticking out of the water for over two years. California taxpayers then paid for it to be moved and dumped just inside the harbor entrance.


----------



## MIKEMCKEE

Ha I wonder if the AC on picture #6 in svdistantstar's photos is still working, ya know it gets really hot here in Virginia during Aug & Sept.

Mike
s/v Blue Bayou


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I dont think it even worked when the boat was floating. I knew the owner of that boat and it was a total POS before it sank.


----------



## Classic30

I, fo one, still don't understand how people are allowed to just abandon the boats long enough to get barnacle-encrusted like that without the authorities doing something to either trace down the owner or tow the thing out to deep water.  

The boat with the mast overside has the hatch open. I mean no self-respecting boat-owner would leave the hatch open would they??  

Reason I ask: The plastic-fantastic in the parking lot next to our boat doesn't have a hatch anymore an it's been raining for the past week... I'll try and get a photo later today.


----------



## Classic30

Here goes:

















Not wrecks.. just neglected, that's all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i like this shot on many different levels


----------



## Spiritman

Had to post this one -- midnight shot from Montego Bay, Jamaica, 1998 (note Polaris in the upper RH corner):


----------



## Iflyka200s

HEY! 

I need the stern rail of that Catalina 22 with the mast hanging off it..

Sheesh!


----------



## Iflyka200s

Spiritman said:


> Had to post this one -- midnight shot from Montego Bay, Jamaica, 1998 (note Polaris in the upper RH corner):


NICE SHOT!

No grain, Plus-X?

Again, nice job!


----------



## Spiritman

Thanks Ifly -- a scan from 6x6 Tmax-100, Zeiss glass.


----------



## Ziaduck

Spiritman said:


> Had to post this one -- midnight shot from Montego Bay, Jamaica, 1998 (note Polaris in the upper RH corner):


Forget the boat, that is a GREAT photograph!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I really wish I would have gotten a picture of this. There used to be an old decrepit H26 in the slip next to mine. It was so bad it had a tree growing out of the side of it. An actual trunk, bark, and leaves tree. The best part, some dude lived on it. The boat disappeared one weekend and I don't know what ever happened with it, he probably tried to go sailing.


----------



## billyruffn

This guy won the Petersberg, AK Harbormaster's Award for "Best Awlgrip -2006"


----------



## billyruffn

And just a couple of slips away was the winner of 2006 Harbormaster's Award for "Best Maintained Power Boat"


----------



## Spiritman

Ziaduck: Thanks for the compliment -- it's one of my favorite shots.

JJJ: Nevermind the boat, what happened to the tree?


----------



## Iflyka200s

Spiritman said:


> Thanks Ifly -- a scan from 6x6 Tmax-100, Zeiss glass.


I LOVE big neg's... I still shoot with a 4x5 Crown Graflex.... but a 6x6!

Nice, very nice!

Tim


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Spiritman said:


> JJJ: Nevermind the boat, what happened to the tree?


If the boat is still afloat somewhere, maybe he is using it as a spare mast. It would also make a great hammock support.


----------



## WinterRiver

More sail of shame than boat of shame:


----------



## Classic30

That's a mighty interesting flag he's flying there! (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

glad this thread is back, my damn camera has been broke all summer


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I guess its time i start walking the marina docks to find new subjects for photos. Ive run out of boats in the rivers near me.


----------



## sctpc

I know its an old thread but I like it ok


----------



## sailak

sctpc said:


> I know its an old thread but I like it ok


This probably isn't a derelict...he just needed to do some work aloft and didn't like hanging from a bosun's chair. <G>


----------



## sailingdog

6x6 is medium format, basically square format 120/220 film, like a Rollieflex or Hasselblad. It is not a 6" x 6" negative, and AFAIK, there never was a 6"x6" camera format.  BTW, I use two 4x5 cameras on occasion, but shoot with 35mm Nikon and digital Nikon equipment 99% of the time.


Iflyka200s said:


> I LOVE big neg's... I still shoot with a 4x5 Crown Graflex.... but a 6x6!
> 
> Nice, very nice!
> 
> Tim


----------



## smackdaddy

sctpc said:


> I know its an old thread but I like it ok


No worries sc. Float whatever thread you want. Otherwise they just sink due to neglect.


----------



## roline

Living inland and sailing on lakes, some folks just have not adapted well. The old practice of careening to allow time for hull repairs is practiced here, but the tide is on an annual basis thanks to TVA.


----------



## RumHead

*Owner Mods*

More subtle than some other entries, but how about coaming to coaming carpeting? Why, oh why?
Note the attention to detail around the winch.


----------



## smackdaddy

It's nice to see people putting their heart and soul into totally screwing up a perfectly good boat. The caulk bead is a perfect example of this man's fine crapsmanship.


----------



## SecondWindNC

SVDistantStar said:


> Got some new pictures today. Took my skiff out for a ride behind Folly Beach SC. Got a graveyard back there.


It'll buff out.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Add SVDistantStar's boat...


----------



## scottyt

keelhauling that was wrong, but i thought it too


----------



## Izzy1414

KeelHaulin said:


> Add SVDistantStar's boat...


Speaking of which, does anyone know how that saga turned out??


----------



## Valiente

Most unfortunately, I am thinking.


----------



## farmboy

Not nearly as dramatic as some of the others, but this was our boat when we bought it:










Notice the name VooDoo, which looked a lot like DooDoo from a distance. Now we live in a very small town where everyone knows everyone, so if we had launched the boat like that, our boat would have been known as DooDoo for good. Needless to say we made a change before our first launch.


----------



## smackdaddy

I like the optimism in having the water skis at the ready. _S/V DooDoo_ must be fast.


----------



## Mipcar

Have to drag the camera out. Off the top of my head I can think of 4 boats to photograph. Not abandoned but clearly unloved. Some been in a marina pen over 4 yrs and never been touched yet their owners still pay the pen fee's right on time.


----------



## MikeAR

This thread is so sad it hurts ... and I would love to get a boat.  
There is a nearby lake - heck, several, within 90 miles of me - with similar stories. One dock comes to mind, I think well over half the boats were left when the owners couldn't pay for the slips.


----------



## Mipcar

*Lots to cry about.*

Here are the ones I've found. Hopefully they upload in one heap.
Mychael


----------



## SecondWindNC

Sheesh. Couple of real sad cases there. And all paying some kind of slip rent, I assume. Kinda makes you wonder.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

There are two things in life of which I am sure.

1) One can't BS a BSer. 

2) There is no shaming of the shameless!!


----------



## Mipcar

SecondWindNC said:


> Sheesh. Couple of real sad cases there. And all paying some kind of slip rent, I assume. Kinda makes you wonder.


Yep, every single one in a pen, paying between $2k and over $3k a yr.. some have never been out for yrs.. I've been at that Marina over 12 months now and with the exception of the steel motor launch never I've seen anyone go near the boats. The motor launch went out once (thought he was taking it somewhere to die lol) but came back a few hrs later.

The yacht with the grass in the cockpit is in the pen next to me,it's always had the hatchway open so anybodies guess what it's like inside.

Mychael


----------



## EO32

This one sank last winter. This is a before shot. It's a lot cleaner now and the guy is still working on it.


----------



## Izzy1414

The high mountain lakes we sail on require all boats to be removed from their marinas every season. I've always thought it would be nice to be in a year around marina......I'm kinda rethinking, there are some definite advantages.


----------



## JungleJim

*Cetol anyone ...*

So Mip, How many coats of Cetol to get them decks shining again?


----------



## Mipcar

JungleJim said:


> So Mip, How many coats of Cetol to get them decks shining again?


I dunno, could not find a tub big enough to dunk the entire boat in.. lol.

Mike


----------



## Mipcar

Izzy1414 said:


> The high mountain lakes we sail on require all boats to be removed from their marinas every season. I've always thought it would be nice to be in a year around marina......I'm kinda rethinking, there are some definite advantages.


Yeah we got it easy here, I doubt I could cope with having to anti-freeze the engine every winter, worry about frozen sea cocks and the like.
We can sail all year round if we want.

Mychael


----------



## TAK

http://www.latitude38.com/lectronic/img_lectronic_800/2008-09-05_8531_seals.jpg


----------



## Valiente

That's a lot of beer in the V-berth.


----------



## Skipper519

*How do they do that???*

How did those seals get aboard in the first place? The freeboard looks substantial.


----------



## JungleJim

This is a typical sight up and down the coast in SoCal - typically moored boats that sit for a while. The seals will take over a boat and have the ability to leap much higher (than depicted in this photo) out of the water. The protection laws don't allow much recourse - boat owners need to let the seals leave on their own.


----------



## Spiritman

Question:

Would the owner be violating any law by shooing these beasts off his boat?


----------



## smackdaddy

That's exactly why I keep a Polar Bear chained to my steering pedestal.


----------



## sailingdog

Yes, AFAIK, harrasing the creatures in any way, including prompting them to move off the said resting area, is a violation of federal law.

Now, preventing them from coming aboard in the first place by putting up barriers is probably legal, provided the barriers deter but do not injure the big beasties.



Spiritman said:


> Question:
> 
> Would the owner be violating any law by shooing these beasts off his boat?


----------



## JungleJim

Hey dog, good to see some of the sailnet vets (not me I'm a sailnet young-un)

As for keeping the seals away - I'd say Smack Daddy's profile picture - great picture by the way - oughta do the trick.  The caption below: Hey Seals, come here!


----------



## canadianseamonkey

Just looking at the disaster boats in this thread once again and just can't believe some people. I get pissed when I see a shoe print on my deck.


----------



## TQA

How about this one spotted in the Virgin Islands


From Hoot Mon


----------



## smackdaddy

Here's a very sad Hunter in our marina. We had a 50 knot storm come through on Christamas day - and our slips had been pushed so far out into the lake due to the drought that we had no breakwater. My boat is 4 slips down so we had the same waves. But I had been out before the holidays tightening lines, adding spring lines, bumpers, etc. So we got off easy.

Anyway, this thing is now 6" lower in the water (with the same amount inside the now open cabin (the hatch was blown out). And look at the dockrash on the nose from the concrete...ouch. And yes, that's lichen on the vang sheets. And a parted forestay, and....

Sad.


----------



## merc2dogs

TAK said:


>


 Sad to see, looks like the owner put some effort into keeping them off the boat.
One of the things I found so frustrating when I lived out there is that you were pretty much expected to sit back and take it.

In situations like that though, I think the best option is to get rid of the lifelines and anything else that could be damaged so they have easy on/off access.
Of course, the -best- option would be to make the preservation groups responsible for damages, but that is extremely unlikely.

Ken.


----------



## Boasun

Electric fences for one??

Or a cattle prodder to make them move?


----------



## 4arch

This boat has obviously been sitting quite a long time. There was also a mysterious steady water drip coming out of one of the thru-hulls even though it hadn't rained for over a week (though it was the first day above freezing for a while).


----------



## bljones

I'm surprised that Raw Faith has not shown up on the list yet:


----------



## Faster

Boasun said:


> Electric fences for one??
> 
> Or a cattle prodder to make them move?


Clearly the bright orange "snow fences" didn't do much.

It's a wonderfully clear photo, TAK.... nice job. Feel for the owner, though.


----------



## smackdaddy

Holy canoli bl. That's precisely what you need to push that thing away from the dock. Are those shingles?


----------



## bljones

smack, you're close. Apparently, much of Raw Faith is constructed from salvaged skids.

Much of the story can be found here:
Raw Faith - Page 6 - The WoodenBoat Forum

Apparently the builder is the Jim Bakker of boatbuilders.


----------



## klem

I had totally forgotten about Raw Faith. Having worked in Rockland for a number of years, everyone kept hoping that it would leave either by going under or getting towed back into another port next time it got rescued. It is a surprising hazard because its mooring must have 750' of rode so any anchored near it in a wind shift gets hit.


----------



## chrisnewtimes

*Thank Heavens people neglect boats*

That's allowed me to buy a 1981 30' TMI for under eight grand (2 years ago). We also know there are even better deals around. Courtesy of the economy, I'm sure had I waited she would have come my way for about three grand.

bad times for selling great for buying
Yours Aye
Chris


----------



## 4arch

Unfortunately the majority of boats we've seen on this thread that are victims of neglect have been neglected to a point well beyond where they could be restored to acceptable condition without spending more money than it would cost to buy a comparable vessel that had been well maintained all along. It's actually quite rare, even in this economy, to find a boat neglected enough to be a good deal but not so much that the low price is no longer a good value. People can be amazingly stubborn about lowering their price. They'll let the boat a fall apart and pay several times its worth in storage or slip fees before giving in.


----------



## sailortjk1

SVDistantStar said:


> As for this boat, i just dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got more and they are coming.


Oh my, the irony! 
Yep, he was right, he did have more coming!


----------



## eherlihy

sailortjk1 said:


> Oh my, the irony!
> Yep, he was right, he did have more coming!


 

I missed that he was a frequent contributor when this thread started...

I guess that he made his biggest contribution between 2-19-2009 and 3-8-2009.:hothead


----------



## smackdaddy

This thread will drive you to drinkin.


----------



## eherlihy

SVDistantStar said:


> I guess its time i start walking the marina docks to find new subjects for photos. Ive run out of boats in the rivers near me.


It seems that he found ONE more...


----------



## eherlihy

bljones said:


> I'm surprised that Raw Faith has not shown up on the list yet:


Raw Faith and a crew of two left from Salem Harbor, MA bound for Bermuda on December 5. The crew were rescued by the USCG after the ship became disabled off the coast of Nantucket on Dec 7.

Coast Guard Rescues Crew Of 'Raw Faith' - Video - WMTW Portland

The ship is reported to have structural damage (how can one tell) and CG have NOT taken the ship in tow (and probably won't), and are currently deciding what to do with the vessel. The Coast Guard Cutter Reliance will remain on scene with the RawFaith.

I think that the Atlantic could use a new reef, right about where she is. Too bad that she has fuel aboard...


----------



## danstanford

TAK said:


> http://www.latitude38.com/lectronic/img_lectronic_800/2008-09-05_8531_seals.jpg


It's a long way to tip a Rari!


----------



## Loaf1967

Raw Faith finally sank.

'Raw Faith' Sinks Of Mass. Coast - Portland News Story - WMTW Portland


----------



## sailingdog

Given this, I would question what really happened to RawFaith. It could have easily been an intentional scuttling.



bljones said:


> Here's a twist. Some scuttlebutt posted elsewhere:
> "The RawFaith has been at the docks belonging to the National Park Service. Though he was given permission to use the docks, now he says he doesn't have the crew to leave, he wants to stay the winter. They want him out of there, so they called the Salem Harbormaster. They had a little shouting match, and the Harbormaster arrested the good captain for trespassing. I believe he yelled at the HM something along the lines of, "You won't be happy till I take the boat out to sea and sink her..."
> 
> He has till the 9th of December to leave or the case goes to court. He says he'll gladly leave, but he doesn't have crew, and he has to wait for the weather. We've heard the story before, now he wants to head to Bermuda, but has to wait for the right wind direction. The HM doesn't want him to send him out to sea, but if he can't stay at the NPS dock, there's no place else in Salem for her to stay. Salem's HM asked me how big a crew he'd need and I think I said at least 6..."
> 
> Hmmmmmm....


----------



## scottyt

raw faith needed one to steer one to handle the sails and 4 to bail


----------



## ffiill

lbdavis said:


> What happened with this dude? Can someone point me towards this thread - I couldn't find it.
> 
> Don't mean to divert what should be a very entertaining thread.


Sure I recall this boat as a serious competitor in The Observer Single 
Handed Transatlantic race back in the 1970s
You used to get some very strange designs-remember the Proa with a single outrigger which was sailed in both directions ie bow became stern and stern became bow.


----------



## bljones

danstanford said:


> It's a long way to tip a Rari!


On a civilized site, an egregious pun like that would be a banning offense.

Luckily, you're here.

(Nice work.  )


----------



## HeartsContent

Hartley18 said:


> Well if I don't do it, someone else probably will...
> 
> Here's a picture of a MacGregor on the Gippsland Lakes:
> 
> View attachment 1767
> 
> 
> ..but at least this one is sailing!!  ..and given that there was absolutely *no wind*, I do wonder why.
> 
> Perhaps he saw us coming and wanted to put on a good show of it??


Guess you didn't realize he can sail in weather you cannot and will outsail your heavy old boat in light winds. Being so salty with such a classic boat of salt, you probably already knew this!


----------



## Classic30

HeartsContent said:


> Guess you didn't realize he can sail in weather you cannot and will outsail your heavy old boat in light winds. Being so salty with such a classic boat of salt, you probably already knew this!


Heh. Heavy it may be, but slow it ain't. Given that, down here, we either have far too much wind or no wind at all, I know which boat I'd rather be on when the wind pipes up.

If I want to sail a plastic bathtub, I can do that at home.


----------



## ftldiver

Nantucket


----------



## eherlihy

ftldiver said:


> Nantucket


And, here it is full size;









Note the pigeons

Beeyootiful


----------



## sailordave

Nice.... NOT.

BUT, what are those two beauties in the background on the left? Cool!


----------



## sailingdog

Saw this one on a delivery trip I did a while back...










With the satellite dish and umbrella, I get the feeling he doesn't sail much... but he's got his BFS stickers...


----------



## SecondWindNC

That Nantucket boat is just amazing! :laugher


----------



## Multihullgirl

sailingdog

where and/or what is BFS? sticker looks p'shopped


----------



## Boasun

The Boat in post #224. Wonder if it could be used for Gunnery practice by the Navy??
The Owner of the boat in post #226 probably works as a Rent-a-Clown for parties.


----------



## danstanford

Thanks bl, I was thinking nobody got it! I was proud as all get out and was just grinning away like a two year old reading it again!


----------



## Classic30

ftldiver said:


> Nantucket


That's good... really good. :laugher :laugher


----------



## MarioG

So we are hanging on the hook in St Augastine Fl and this POS scraps down the side of our boat. It looked abandoned so I have the 1st mate call the CG to tell them about a hazzard in the water way. Well the Fire Dept come out and have me cut the 1 anchor line that had to be 4"in dia. with growth so I can free one or both my anchor lines, then drag it over to the city mooring field. Ok so now we have a not so nice scratch down the side of our boat because the rub rail was half hanging of the boat with a piece of rope holding it on, but figureing it was an abandoned what can you do?
Well a few hours later comes this wacked out woman in a dinghy yelling that it was her boat and we shouldn't have cut her line and wanted me to pay the mooring cost or she was going to call the police. WTF I thought my 1st mate was going to ***** slap her, but she just left after a few nasty words.

not sure what to do the registration was way out of date so i'm sure she has no insurance but do have the old reg. # and the marina dock master came and took pictures. Will talk to them in the morning to see what we can do.

I wish Iand still might get a picture of the half a$$ knot that was in the anchore line above where I cut it. The line was so slimmy with growth the fireman just said cut it.

I thought Fl had rules about boats like this in the water ways?


----------



## Pau Hana Daz

danstanford said:


> It's a long way to tip a Rari!


This has to be one of the all time best puns.

Good on ya sir.


----------



## ArcherBowman

Sometimes you sail in light/no air because that's the time you've got to go sailing, and a bad day on the water is better than a good day at the office.


----------

